# 2021 troubles



## Bock (Jan 29, 2019)

Been to my faithful black spot. Mothing yet. Hoping the 50 degree nights this week are the trigger. If not, might be my worst year ever.

Anybody finding whites yet?

Sevier County


----------



## browneyes4041 (Apr 8, 2021)

Bock said:


> Been to my faithful black spot. Mothing yet. Hoping the 50 degree nights this week are the trigger. If not, might be my worst year ever.
> 
> Anybody finding whites yet?
> 
> Sevier County


I am new to the morel hunting but have always loved mushrooms and found them very interesting do you know if they grow as far as McMinn County?


----------



## Bock (Jan 29, 2019)

browneyes4041 said:


> I am new to the morel hunting but have always loved mushrooms and found them very interesting do you know if they grow as far as McMinn County?


They do find blacks and yellows there. Not sure how this year is going to shape up with the crazy weather pattern. Good luck.


----------



## UnknownGal (Apr 24, 2021)

Bock said:


> Been to my faithful black spot. Mothing yet. Hoping the 50 degree nights this week are the trigger. If not, might be my worst year ever.
> 
> Anybody finding whites yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fitz (Apr 25, 2021)

I live in Knoxville and I went to my honey hole where I would find 20 at a minimum and found 8 . I have hunted these things for a long time and that was the hardest I’ve ever hunted and only got 8. I don’t know what the deal is. I noticed to that usually when u find one u will usually find two or three more with it but not with these, these were all spread out


----------



## Bock (Jan 29, 2019)

Fitz said:


> I live in Knoxville and I went to my honey hole where I would find 20 at a minimum and found 8 . I have hunted these things for a long time and that was the hardest I’ve ever hunted and only got 8. I don’t know what the deal is. I noticed to that usually when u find one u will usually find two or three more with it but not with these, these were all spread out


I have went twice more to a place I picked 101 last year. I found none. Seems Tennessee (east anyway) has been affected by the mojo of 2020. I am about to chalk it up as a huge loss for the 2021 season and prep for next year by seeking some new possible areas to search. But not quite yet. Back out tomorrow for one final scrounge. Wish me luck.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Bock said:


> I have went twice more to a place I picked 101 last year. I found none. Seems Tennessee (east anyway) has been affected by the mojo of 2020. I am about to chalk it up as a huge loss for the 2021 season and prep for next year by seeking some new possible areas to search. But not quite yet. Back out tomorrow for one final scrounge. Wish me luck.


You need to develop more spots! You can't have just ONE spot! That does not work!


----------



## Bock (Jan 29, 2019)

shroomsearcher said:


> You need to develop more spots! You can't have just ONE spot! That does not work!


Ahhh, Shroomsearcher. I have several spots. Seven that I frequent based on annual timing. All are horrible this year. Hoping next year is better.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, that can happen. A couple of years ago I thought that things were setting up perfectly for a great season. Spent a lot of time, checked every spot I knew and checked some new places as well. Found exactly one small, dried up, pitiful morel! Don't understand it to this day!


----------

